# New engine old tranformer



## MrStucky (Nov 28, 2015)

Hello.
I bought an Athearn Southern Pacific SW1500 over the weekend. Its dcc ready as it says on the box. Can I run this engine on a dc layout for the time being using a 50+ year old transformer? I'm still in the track planning stage & did read other threads about dcc, but I forgot about the wiring aspect, apart from wiring a dc layout. I'll make a list of questions to ask when I get to that point.

Thanks


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

If it is DCC ready, and no one has installed a decoder, then yes you can run it on DC.


----------



## MrStucky (Nov 28, 2015)

Thanks NCRC.
I haven't purchased a decoder for the engine yet. I was just concerned about possibly seeing smoke or frying something. I don't have a dcc system yet, but I could start dropping hints to my family for train stuff, as my birthday is in a couple months then Christmas.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Most new DCC locos run just fine on DC power. DCC-ready, though, *is* DC.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

A 50+ year old transformer? No. There could be a host of problems with the transformer, first is does it output AC or DC, and if DC you do you know its really DC? Is the rectifier in the unit is still functional? If you have a multimeter you could do some testing to see. Check the DC output with the meter set to read AC, if you see a volt 1 or 2 volts AC or more while the output is set to full speed I would not use the "transformer", too much bleed thru on the recifier. You can also check to see if its DC output is working in terms of magnitude with the meter set to DC. I would thoroughly test the old "transformer" first!


----------



## MrStucky (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi Lemon.
The transformer came with my brothers HO train from Germany. I replaced a few pieces of track & it seems to fix my power issues. I have considered getting a new transformer. The hobby shop did have a few Athearn iron horse trainsets available for purchase, but I just went for a single engine. I do have a multimeter & will test the transformer as per your suggestion.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Well, it at least is a DC power pack, so you may be in luck! Looks like it was not abused either. In the instructions it talks about the engine making a high whine if you inadvertently connect it to the AC output, and that is my concern with the DC output - having too much AC due to the rectifier being bad. 50 years is putting this power pack back when I was starting in Model railroading also! I think you will find it works, do test before it and then make sure there is no high whine, as that will destroy your engine!


----------



## MrStucky (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi Lemon.
This is a photo of my brother's train which came with 3 passenger cars. I never got to see it run until last year, when I hooked it up to the transformer pictured & I don't hear any whine. I also run my 00 train set from the U.K. on the same setup. I did test the transformer & I think I"m getting an overload reading. I"m not the greatest when it comes to technical things, as I wish there was another actual person in the room to help me.

Thanks


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

Just because the power pack/transformer is old, doesn't mean it can't be used.

I'd check it with a multimeter first, just to be sure it was still producing the right output.

I have two OLD MRC "Ampacks" that still work.

I use the first for supplying 15vac power for accessories on the layout.

The second is kept upstairs to do quick "test runs" on DC locos to see if they run (before they get a decoder for the dcc layout in the basement).


----------



## MrStucky (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi Albert.
I might visit the local RR club tonight bringing my transformer with me, so someone with more experience with a multimeter than me can test it. I'm probably doing everything right, I just don't want to see sparks, smoke or melted plastic. I'm also kicking myself as I didn't buy the train set I was looking at the other day, or the Kato N scale unitrack track set with power supply, the weekend I was visiting my sister. I was thinking of running N scale as well as HO scale on my layout, with N running on the inside.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

MrStucky wrote:
_"I was thinking of running N scale as well as HO scale on my layout, with N running on the inside."_

Those two old Ampacks I mentioned above are from the early 1970's -- they were in storage for 40 years! They still work, though.

My opinion only, but "mixed scale" layouts (such as HO and N) look kind of strange to me.
I'd pick one scale or the other.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I suspect that if the rectifier was shorted, you would hear a lot of whine. Unlike some old power packs, that one is probably built like a tank!


----------



## MrStucky (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi Lemon.
I removed the screws at the bottom of the transformer, but getting the bottom off is a bit tough. I thought I'd take the bottom off to see "inside" if anything looked out of the ordinary. There's a model railroad swap meet here next month, & I started thinking about used but newer transformer. I signed up for Kijiji here, its similar to Ebay only to contact people selling model trains. Traction Fan tells me to be leery about used trains & I understand, because maybe I'll have a bigger headache than I already do now. There's a guy selling a trainset for $100 which includes a Digitrax Zepher xtra 3 amp starter set.www.kijiji.ca/v-hobbies-craft/edmonton/train-set/1381750603?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

I hope the link works, I'm not the greatest when it comes to posting links.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Mr Stucky

The train set, offered for 100.00 is a genuine bargain.

The DCC controller and hand held are worth that alone,
so anything else that you get is almost for free.

It's seldom that a DCC system fails but you should
ask about it before buying.

The shipping cost may be a factor. You might want to
determine that and have the seller leave out some
of the package to contain the cost.

Don


----------



## MrStucky (Nov 28, 2015)

Hello Don.
It is a real bargain unfortunately the guy lives in Camrose, Ab about 90 minutes away. I haven't contacted the guy yet in regards to buying it & shipping arrangements. There's also a guy here in Edmonton looking to swap/trade an N scale 4x8 layout, but It would be beneficial if the dcc system was in Edmonton, while the layout was in Camrose. I'd have rocks in my head if I picked up that layout, then I'll have to put my HO layout on hold.

Jeremy


----------



## MrStucky (Nov 28, 2015)

www.kijiji.ca/v-hobbies-craft/strathcona-county/model-rr-dcc-wow/1381479565?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

Hello.
I thought this ad was taken off the site, but I did some more searching & noticed it is still listed. I'm pretty sure this would fix my out of date transformer, plus I'm telling myself that I'd be kicking myself to pass up either deal.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Jeremy

The gas cost for a 90 min trip to get that
offer would be about the same or less for
shipping.

If you can get away, drive there and bring it home.

In addition to the DCC system, you'll have a number
of DCC locomotives...if running, and likely they are,
each would go used for around 50.00 to 60.00. Used
HO cars usually go for 4 to 7.00 each if with knuckle
couplers and I'd bet those have them and perhaps even
metal wheels. The buildings, tracks and turnouts are
a big plus.

Don


----------



## MrStucky (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi.
I just ran my new athearn engine using the transformer I have available & it seems to be working fine. I didn't run the engine for very long as I need to go out this afternoon. I only wish I had more track now, heck more of everything for that matter.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

MrStucky said:


> I only wish I had more track now, heck more of everything for that matter.


Doesn't everyone?


----------

